# When do I unmold my soap?



## welovesoap (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, I know this is a total noob question, but my 31 days of soap project has me all confuzzled. Since I am trying all sorts of different recipes, molds, and techniques... Well, things aren't as simple as they once were. 

For example, until the past few weeks, I had always made soap in my trusty 4.5 lbs. wood mold, lined with freezer paper. When I made a soap in this mold, I generally waited 24 hours, then unmolded my soap and cut it into bars. The only exception to that is when I was dealing with a recipe that was known for being soft; then, as per the instructions, I would wait the recommended time before unmolding. My soaps always came out (nearly) perfectly!

However, the last two batches of soap I made, I made in (unlined) silicone molds. An 11 oz. silicone mold, a 2.5 lbs. silicone mold, and a heart-shaped silicone baking mold. When I unfolded the soap in the 11 oz. mold, it was too soft, and the corners broke off in the mold. When I unmolded the heart mold, a little bit of one of the hearts stayed in the mold (and this was supposed to be a very hard soap!). Because the heart mold and the 2.5 lbs. mold were both housing the same soap, I decided to wait another 24 hours before attempting to unmold it. I really don't want to break it, because it looks and smell fabulous! (And, actually, the hearts look great except for the one corner that didn't come out cleanly.)

Now, I've been thinking, it seems like you would want to wait slightly longer to unmold soaps in a silicone mold, because instead of just 'unwrapping' them, you have to push them out. 

So, how do you decide? I'd love any tricks or tips you have, because I don't want to keep breaking my soaps! (Or, worse, finding that I left them TOO long, and not being able to cut them!)

-Andi


----------



## krissy (Jan 2, 2012)

did you gel your soaps that were hard to unmold? on soaps that i dont gel i have waited up to a week or more. i have the same problmes with the corners sticking when i dont gel. when i do gel, i have no problems unmolding  after 12 hours or so. (i use silicone)


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually slip my silicone mold full of soap in the freezer a couple of hours before unmolding.  It makes a big difference when the soap is still soft.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, that totally makes sense! 

I just read Anne L. Watson's Smart Soapmaking, and she debunks the myth that soap needs to be "incubated." So, for the first time, in years of soapmaking, I just covered it with a top, but didn't surround it with blankets!

And, in looking at the heart-shaped soaps that I made, they are totally opaque; not translucent at all. So, I'm pretty sure I prevented gelling. I like the way it looks!

Now, I guess, I just need to buy more molds! Well, and be more patient!


----------



## Fragola (Jan 3, 2012)

Freezing your soap will make unmolding and handling it easier.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (May 6, 2016)

Bringing back an old thread here but quick question as this is my first CP run. I use these 5oz soap containers to pour my M&P into and then just leave them in and sell as is:

https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/5-oz-Rectangle-Clamshells.html

Can I leave my CP in these molds to cure since I won't be needing to cut? Should I leave the top open while they cure, or close them as soon as I pour?

Im making a Pine Tar soap by the way if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## kchaystack (May 6, 2016)

Chrishaglerr said:


> Bringing back an old thread here but quick question as this is my first CP run. I use these 5oz soap containers to pour my M&P into and then just leave them in and sell as is:
> 
> https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/5-oz-Rectangle-Clamshells.html
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum!

It is preferred that you start a new thread and include a link to a dead thread instead of bringing them back. 

As far as your question goes, I would not use those for CP soaps personally.  As the CP soap cures, it is going to shrink.  Also you really should have more surface exposed.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (May 6, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It is preferred that you start a new thread and include a link to a dead thread instead of bringing them back.
> 
> As far as your question goes, I would not use those for CP soaps personally.  As the CP soap cures, it is going to shrink.  Also you really should have more surface exposed.



My apologies for that!

And okay thank you so much. I think i'll go with a wooden mold haha. Thanks for the help!


----------

